# I did it again! The T batch of fosters....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Now that Choco, Nilla and Tang have been adopted and are getting ready to leave for their new homes next week, I took in a momma and her 4 beautiful babies. Meet Toto the mom, Tyra, Tessa, Tommy and Toby.

:kittyturn :2kitties:2kitties 

I took a picture but the flash startled momma and she got very upset. Maybe today when there is more natural light I can get one of them.

Momma is a silky shiny black and white, about 2 years old, babies are a mixed bag of grey or dilute calico, with one looking just like Polly, my favorite 14 week old foster. Babies are only about 2 weeks old. Just now opening their eyes. I figure by the time I get the rest of the older foster babies into new homes they will be ready to start scampering on the floor. I LOVE having new babies again!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yaaaay! Can't wait to see their pix!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Yaaaay! Can't wait to see their pix!


DITTOs!!!!!!


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome! I looked into fostering, but my city doesn't allow it.  
It's so nice of you to help out. I hope you can get some pictures. I just love new Kitties! (Well, I love all Kitties.)


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcia, you are a true Cat Mama. Did you end up keeping one from the last batch?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome! cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cat owner again said:


> Marcia, you are a true Cat Mama. Did you end up keeping one from the last batch?


I just cannot decide!! I love little Polly so much but my senior brood scares her. She can't stay in that room much longer, she is getting big, but I don't have the heart to take her to the shelter either. 

I toyed with the idea of keeping 2 kittens to keep each other company, but my heart of hearts is with seniors. I'm thinking I will bring Polly and Kanye (AKA Buddy) in but put them into a back room, hidden away from the public until "quality" people come in looking for kittens. In our shelter, we get some real weirdos in and I want Polly to go to a FOREVER home, not a spur of the moment decision home. This is the hardest thing I've had to do in a LONG time. :crying


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations on the new fosters.

awww...sorry to hear Polly hasn't wormed her way into the senior's hearts. I know those older cats aren't as tolerant of kitten antics. I know there is a huge difference between Simba (3 months) and Luna (5 months) in terms of maturity and "getting on nerves"....maybe a couple months and she might be ready for the seniors?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Polly will have all the little fosters to keep her company - she can be the reigning princess of the kitten room lol.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

*bounces up and down* Seeing people getting new foster batches make me sooo excited!!  I love looking at the pics and watching them grow! Good luck, they sound adorable!

I hope everything works out with Polly and that if you do bring her in she finds a lovely forever home!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Heather72754 said:


> Polly will have all the little fosters to keep her company - she can be the reigning princess of the kitten room lol.


Well, I thought about that too, but wonder how momma kitties would feel about this big girl being there. This momma will be here for a good 6-8 weeks! We'll see.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

you just get the feeling it's something like this...

PICTURE DAY at Marcia's


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Haaaa!! I think Marcia and Venusworld both have some pics that are pretty close, actually!

Oh, can't wait to see pics of the Ts!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Marcia, is that a real photo of yours? 
Because I can't imagine cats posing en masse or staying still...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

cat face posted it, so I think it's safe to say that its authenticity is questionable...  
(that was meant as a compliment cat face!)


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No, cute as they are, that is not my brood. My new T batch 4 are safely locked in a large cage/kennel awaiting the day that they can get to the floor to play. They are still so tiny they have not even ventured out of the nesting box.

I still need to get pictures. Momma trusts me more now so I will see if I can do that this weekend. 

So I have momma, the 4 teeny tiny new babies and 8 others in that room now. 3 of the 8 will be going to new homes permanently on Wednesday AM and little by little the other are gaining weight. I think they will all be gone by next weekend. =...(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat face...I took a few liberties with your picture!!! (I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was finally able to get pics of this new batch. Unfortunately, there is one less - a little boy named Tommy that passed over the Rainbow Bridge this morning.

Meet Toby (grey male), Tessa (dilute Calico) and Tiddles (dilute torti/calico) and of course, momma Tyra.

View attachment 70201


View attachment 70209


View attachment 70217


View attachment 70225


View attachment 70233


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Better pics of Toby

View attachment 70241


View attachment 70249


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcia, I am amazed at people like you that can make such a difference and deal with life and death. Mama looks quite content to be with you and knows they will be well taken care of.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Momma is super sweet but 2 of those babies STILL hiss at me a week later! How can something so teeny tiny be so angry or scared in such an idealic setting?! Makes me wonder if poppa was truly feral to the bone. Can feral be so ingrained in DNA it's passed along to kittens? I hope not. Hisses get kisses but being so young to hiss so much unnerves me a bit.

The passing of the baby today would have been much harder if I'd had him longer than a week. I barely knew him. If it was one of my bottle babies that I nursed back to health and have had here for months now or even Polly, I'd be inconsolable today. This is sad, but I'm glad he didn't suffer long. I really want to know what happened to him though.


----------



## Keikuru (Sep 7, 2014)

They're all cute, especially the one on the third picture.

Super squeeeee >.< !!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness how cute they are, specially Mr. Toby! I want that little guy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry little Tommy didn't make it.  His siblings are adorable, and mama is looking awfully regal! That last pic of Toby is so funny! But the little Tiddles is the squeezably cute to me.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tiddles, Tessa and Toby say HI!

View attachment 70457


View attachment 70465


View attachment 70473


View attachment 70481


View attachment 70489


View attachment 70497


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Toby says hi!

View attachment 70625


View attachment 70633


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

AND Tessa! She says hi too!

View attachment 70641


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Such Precious Wee Babies! 
I don't know how anyone could see a baby like that, and not want to help them...
So GLAD there's wonderful people like you in this world Marcia!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Sharon. I am blessed daily to be able to do this. With each little baby that gets placed into a loving home I realize that is one life that surely would not have been if not for fosters like me. Most of these kittens would die in the wild or be euthanized - they surely (mine at least) would not have such happy, healthy childhoods.

Little Polly was found outdoors near an interstate intersection - teeny tiny at only about 3 weeks old, the Manx kittens were found behind a Home Depot and would have grown to be feral if they lived at all. 

So many babies to care for, SO little time - this has been my most rewarding job in life so far!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG these babies are so adorable!!! :heartAre they getting more used to being handled Marcia?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, this is day 3 of no hissing!! Yea!!


----------

